# Sheep that don't need shearing?



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Are there any breeds of sheep that do not need to be sheared. I have a nice grassy pasture with two goats that don't eat the grass. Is there such a thing as a sheep that does not need to be shaved?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know. Do hair sheep need to be sheared?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Most of the "hair" breeds dont have to be sheared 
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/hair.htm

Dorpers and Katahdins are probaably the most popular. They will often have some wool but will shed it. With mine once theyve shed it hasnt grown back. If they dont have much wool at about 6 months old they probably never will


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/hair.htm


 Oh wow, I like those West African Dwarf sheep. They're gorgeous!!


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

I had 15 Barbado's, great breed but a little panicy.


----------



## Sprout (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd recomend the Saint Criox, my friend had a flock that she kept right behind a roadside fruit stand. Those things were so fat, they had charmed everything they could out of the visitors. Very friendly and smart, also one of the larger hair breeds so you have more for your freezer.


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

Barbados aren't real pricey here, but they're very wild. At least ours were. I haven't had any dealings w/ the other breeds, but I wouldn't recommend Barbados unless their soul purpose is brush hogs, and they're good at that. But you need a damn good fence for them. Our girl jumped out of our 4 foot pen and disappeared for 5 days...We thought a wolf had got her. Then I looked out into the neighbors field on the 6th day and there she was at the edge of the brush line w/ a little head poking out from between her legs, both of them looking at me like "I think not!" Lol. That little bugger was wild too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dorpers and Katahdins are pretty tame and gow fast. Mine are crossbreeds and Ive had lambs at 45 days old that weighed between 40 and 45 lbs. Some have averaged close to 2 lbs a DAY weight gain just on mothers's milk and grass
And they are CUTE too LOL


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Bearfoot, I love those black faced lambs! They remind me of boer goats or belted cows. Very cute, indeed! And that's a whopper of a weight gain! Wonder if I should look for one of those for a cross with my friesians?


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Soay sheep do not need to be sheared, are gentle and are easy to keep inside a fence.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I have 2 polled Barbados Blackbelly Sheep-- a ram and a wether, both under a year old-- they have gentled down nicely, are curious, exploring little boogers. These guys are smaller in stature. Look sorta like Oberhasli goats ( one neighbor says they look like deer) The ewes are supposed to be friendlier than the rams-- I can't wait to get some-- looking for a grant for that purpose- Check out the blackbellies (Barbados and American) by using www.critterhaven.biz 
as a jump off point.

my young boys a bit woolly-- they still have a lamb-y type coat- I expect it will be next spring before I get a true BB coat on them-- but yes, no shearing, AND-- NO TAIL DOCKING!!!!


----------



## wooly1s (Apr 5, 2006)

We raise Soays...


----------



## elgordo (Apr 9, 2005)

We started with Barbadous but they were always somewhat panicky and could get out of fences like a goat! Now we have Katahdin and I love them! Easy, docile, bigger that Barbadous, and don't push fences! I also understand St Croix are nice too!
No shearing required - but I guess if you wanted to you could spin their hair like it was dog hair!
I also have two La Manchas who get along well with them.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Yes, good fencing is a must with goats and BBS/ABS aka Barbado. And a shelter. 

We have 19 currently. Have never jumped the 5 foot fencing. Come running towards us when they see us outside. Will walk with us in the pasture or along side the fence. Talk to us. Curious and alert breed. Bottle babies are like pets....though you don't want a ram bottle baby. We've interacted with these rascals from the get go. No shear, no dock and thus far no need to worm or vaccinate them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

shepmom said:


> Yes, good fencing is a must with goats and BBS/ABS aka Barbado. And a shelter.
> 
> We have 19 currently. Have never jumped the 5 foot fencing. Come running towards us when they see us outside. Will walk with us in the pasture or along side the fence. Talk to us. Curious and alert breed. Bottle babies are like pets....though you don't want a ram bottle baby. We've interacted with these rascals from the get go. No shear, no dock and thus far no need to worm or vaccinate them.



Im surprised you havent had to worm them with all the rain weve had. What part of NC are you?


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Near Raleigh, southern side. We have had the rain lately. We rotate pasture and been having to supplement with hay since late August. I do need to do another fecal check on them soon, but some of them have been here since 2003 with no problems thus far. (crossing fingers)


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

shepmom said:


> Near Raleigh, southern side. We have had the rain lately. We rotate pasture and been having to supplement with hay since late August. I do need to do another fecal check on them soon, but some of them have been here since 2003 with no problems thus far. (crossing fingers)


Thats amazing. Im South of Greenville, probably about 80 miles East of you. We got almost 13 iinches of rain with Ernesto. I have to keep a close watch on mine because of Barber Pole worms. I used to worm them all pretty regular but now Im just doing the ones that really need it and its saved a lot of time and money. Ive got 25 Dorper/Katahdin crosses right now. 22 are ewes that Im breeding to start lambing in January

I hope your good luck holds out! LOL


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I believe it stays much wetter in your region. Parasite haven. 
BTW, if your interested.......come join us at

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NChomestead/

Joining requires approval. Provide your state and an introduction upon membership approval. There's nothing worse than to have a bunch of people join and then never say Anything. ;-) An intro to the group is a minimum requirement. 

Diana


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

"I believe it stays much wetter in your region. Parasite haven"

Its a little wetter and warmer too. Its very rare to get snow here and even more rare for it to stay on the ground more than a day I grew up around Burlington and its amazing how much difference 150 miles makes in the climate. Beiing this close to the ocean and Gulf Stream keeps it a lot warmer overall.

Ill check out that Yahoo group. Thanks for the invite!


----------

